# kittens dumped



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Newborn kittens still with umbilical cord attached ,dumped at roadside to die in a box in Peterborough, RSPCA looking for fosterers 
There are some very heartless,cruel people around,


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this is heartbreaking. those poor babies but what about mom. i bet they won't care about her either


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How many? I wonder if they left any for the mummy cat to look after? How sad and cruel.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Three kittens, i know its so sad for the mum, i bet they dont get her spayed,and probably this will happen again to the poor cat,there might not be much chance of them surviving,it said NEWBORN so who knows
At least the RSPCA did go out to get them apparently


----------



## gordeeto (May 21, 2013)

Sorry I can't help - too far away, but I just have to say how appalled I am. I know I shouldn't be surprised at people's cruelty, but I still am.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

All this cruelty reduces me to tears sometimes, especially the worse ones when i see how the animals are killed for their fur etc, and the trend now for people setting animals on fire
Makes me want to find and kill those people the same way, so sad that people seem to be treating more and more animals in general with cruelty,


----------



## 106animalsxxx (May 28, 2013)

The is so so so horrible and cruel how could people do such a thing???????? I am so glad that the RSPCA where there just in time though! If I had my own way the people who have done or are doing animal cruelty I was sentence them to have their whole life in prison and in would torture them!!p


----------



## Staffordshirebullterriers (Apr 19, 2013)

I can't believe it's a trend to set animals on fire. If someone started setting people on fire, but look at what the reaction would be, But people are allowed to do it to animals??? It makes no difference. It's sick. 

If don't want kittens, get the cat neutered. Simple. They must have been so young with the umbilical cord attached. Poor things, to experience the harshness of humans when they are only a few days old. So helpless, who could hurt them??? 

And people are apparently the most clever animals. I don't think dumping helpless newborn kittens is clever.


----------



## Staffordshirebullterriers (Apr 19, 2013)

106animalsxxx said:


> The is so so so horrible and cruel how could people do such a thing???????? I am so glad that the RSPCA where there just in time though! If I had my own way the people who have done or are doing animal cruelty I was sentence them to have their whole life in prison and in would torture them!!p


Exactly what I would do.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

There are so many pictures on facebook through youtube of animals that have been set on fire and sometimes left tied up to burn to death its unbelievable until you see the poor things, 
My grand daughter was telling me someone showed her a pic of some teenagers setting a kitten on fire,then put it out and poured more petrol on it and did it again, sickening,what is wrong with anyone who could do thjis and laugh about it, we are breeding a world full of psychopaths,


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> There are so many pictures on facebook through youtube of animals that have been set on fire and sometimes left tied up to burn to death its unbelievable until you see the poor things,
> My grand daughter was telling me someone showed her a pic of some teenagers setting a kitten on fire,then put it out and poured more petrol on it and did it again, sickening,what is wrong with anyone who could do thjis and laugh about it, we are breeding a world full of psychopaths,


They practise on animals then 'graduate' to humans, and what is totally unbelievable is that they are so proud of their actions that they film each other committing these atrocities. Amazing that these newborns survived, someone found them early as they would not survive long without their mother; and I wonder what state she is in?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

It does make you wonder how many times this has happened, and how many more times it will happen again to the poor mum
I really fear for the future for animals and children, what are the kids of these abusers going to grow up like with the parents they have as examples:crazy:


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

humans have a wrong notion that the world is only to live for them and no other creature has similar rights to spend the life as he is ...


----------



## nishasharma1490 (May 7, 2013)

oh soo sad to hear this very hearting...


----------



## Casper the Cat (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh my, this is absolutely disgusting. These people should be hung!


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree with you all that animal cruelty is really upsetting, and disgraceful and yet it keeps on happening! It is also very sad indeed that animals still trust humans even when they have been cruelly treated in the past. At least in rescuing animals, they find a forever loving home in the end, well the lucky ones do anyway.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Another 4 cats[adults] were dumped fastened in a taped up box at a petrol station, forget where now, but poor things lucky someone found them, such horrible people around


----------



## Lauraaa (Jun 26, 2013)

I've just rescued to kittens myself, there so delicate And beautiful. How anyone could hurt them is beyond me & I agree they should suffer the same way and maybe they wouldn't do it again it sickens me at the things I here of innocent trusting animals that humans just take advantage of and it's disgusting and they need to be punished!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I watched Paul O Grady last night," for the love of dogs" and someone had dumped a puppy in a box poor little thing had no fur, maybe why they dumped it, but the pictures were heartbreaking, its fur did grow eventually and it was rehomed, but I was in tears seeing those pics, 
How anyone could hurt an innocent animal, whatever it is,i don't know,


----------

